
How I gained access to TMobile’s national network for free - ProAm
https://medium.com/@jacobajit/how-i-gained-access-to-tmobiles-national-network-for-free-f9aaf9273dea#.j24m9o2uv
======
muppetman
I love hacks like this. I know of a number of other hacks that have been used
(but don't currently work) for other mobile numbers (outside the US) Where
there's a will, there's a way. ICMP Tunnels is a great one, for example.
That's saved my bum a few times.

------
ackalker
Mmm, love the good ole'style hack. Find a hole in the system and peek through,
good-natured of course. Reminds me of how I discovered that some hosting
company's FTP server supported the somewhat obscure `cdup` command (which
should work identical to `cd ..`), but didn't check if the connecting user
actually had access rights to poke around that parent directory (it did for
`cd ..`).

Much mischievous grinning ensued as I showed to my colleagues how i could
"escape" from our allotted home directory and look at directories of some of
the other clients, before I reported it to the hosting company. I don't know
if they ever fixed that loophole...

------
ge0rg
TL;DR: t-mobile's captive portal doesn't block access to URLs containing
"/speedtest", so you can proxy all your Web traffic appropriately and get free
access.

